# New Hauntcast ep - Verbal Diarrhea



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Here's the video for The Brains "Out in the Dark"


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Look for a special mini-ep of Hauntcast coming soon featuring my interview with Heather Langenkamp and music from The Ghoolz!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Baker and I recorded Thursday night.........hoping to get the special out next week!


----------

